# Sannan with yellow milk



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a mini sannan I have been trying to dry off and hadn't milked her for a week until yesterday because she looked uncomfortable when she walked. Well her milk is the yellow color of colostrum. Could she be making colostrum? There is a possibility she could be pregnant because she was in a pen with a bunch of bucks when I got her in March. When I got her she was producing milk and had a buckling kid nursing on her. She is showing no sign of pregnancy as of yet. So what could have caused the yellow milk and is it safe to use?








I don't know if you can see how yellow it is in the pic. It isn't clumpy or stringy or smelling bad,just yellow. It isn't thick like colostrum would be either.

I have never had a goat to milk yellow even with CAE and mastitis so I don't know what is going on with this goat.

Leisa,Weyers Cave,Virginia,
5 Alpines, 1 PB Nubian, 3 Nubian/sannan/alpine mixed, 1 sannan, 1 boer whether


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

I have one doe that has a slightly yellow color to her milk compared to the other two. She definitely is not pregnant, not colostrum. I suspected it could be a mineral issue or just a non issue since it tastes fine, makes cheese fine, fails the CMT and she's completely without symptoms of a problem


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

When you start drying them off, they make less quantity of milk, and the less quantity that does milk, the creamier it is usually, so the milk you are getting now, most likely just has a higher butterfat content.

All my does butterfat jumps way up when I start drying them off, it's normal.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I wouldn't use it just for the fact that the doe hadn't been milked in a week, ew. But the yellowish color probably wouldn't bother me, so long as it smelled and tasted fine. She could definitely be bred if she was with a buck until March...the latest she would be due would be August. The only way to know for sure is to get her tested (send blood to Biotracking or have her ultrasounded) or wait and see if you get babies.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Well, I went to try and milk her yesterday and she doesn't have any milk. I only got 2 squirts,1 from each side. I was checking for lumps or stringy stuff and she doesn't have any. So we are just waiting to see if she has any kids. I thought I seen movement in her belly but not sure. It was more to the left side than on the right.


Leisa,Weyers Cave,Virginia,
5 Alpines, 1 PB Nubian, 3 Nubian/sannan/alpine mixed, 1 sannan, 1 boer whether


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

It is pretty normal for the milk to be more concentrated when drying them off. It can get a sort of astringent taste and be darker i color than normal


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Double bow, I have not did anything with her as far as milk for 2 days. She may be pregnant but I won't know until she drops a kid or kids. She's been acting funny for the last week though laying around on her side and she comes up and licks me a lot,which she never did before. She has also been whining a lot and she is one of the most quiet goats I have. She is licking her sides and hips more than normal also. I checked her for worms and bugs and she doesn't have any. I let that milk sit in the fridge for a few days and it turn really yellow and had a lot of fat on the top of it. I never bothered to try and taste it. It just looked to gross to me. It did have the yellow appearance of colostrum though. It would be good if she would have babies next month, it's my birthday month! The 17th!! LOL!


Leisa,Weyers Cave,Virginia,
5 Alpines, 1 PB Nubian, 3 Nubian/sannan/alpine mixed, 1 sannan, 1 boer whether


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

I had a suprise pregnancy and I was milking colostrum. Her butterfat and protier were sky high!! Keep us posted.


----------



## AlfaOnTheFarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Cindy, this goat came from a girl who lets all of her 150 goats run together all year round. They kid all year because she never puts any control on the situation. 

Just within 2 days Snow Flake is looking fat. So maybe she is pregnant. I haven't seen any movement on the right side yet. I have on the left side but thinking that's her rumen moving around.


Leisa,Weyers Cave,Virginia,
5 Alpines, 1 PB Nubian, 3 Nubian/sannan/alpine mixed, 1 sannan, 1 boer whether


----------

